# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни для детей и взрослых

## lestar

ШАНСОН ДЕТСКИЕ ФОЛЬКЛОР

----------


## lestar

Пропадает зря хорошая новогодняя песенка. Если кого-то зацепит, делайте минус и вперёд. Она для тинэйджера лет 12-14.

*Новогоднее утро* 

I 
Этим утром искристым ты проснёшься с улыбкой,
Своим помыслам чистым верный путь укажи.
Тает запах смолистый в дымке утренней зыбкой
И уносит с собою Новогодние сны.

Припев:
Новогоднее утро так прекрасно и мудро,
Всё рождается снова, ты смотри не проспи.
Новогоднее утро примеряет, как будто,
Золотую обнову первозданной зари.

II
Этим утром чудесным начинай жить сначала,
И пусть новые песни зазвенят в синеве.
Ведь всегда интересней, если прожито мало
И по жизни дороги все открыты тебе. 

А это мидяк песни "Новогоднее утро" МИДИ Выступать под него невозможно, но разучить песенку очень даже можно

----------


## Лев

*lestar*, 
С почином! :Smile3:

----------


## lestar

Спасибо, может кому-то и пригодться. "Порыться" только надо. По украински "побабраця" Золото само не выскочит - его отмыть надо.

----------


## lestar

Давно написаны песни, а актуальности своей не теряют. К чему бы это?

"ПОРУЧИК"

"СНЫ О РОССИИ"

----------


## lestar

Сразу, после Детского Евровидения﻿ 2009 года перевёл понравившуюся мне песню "Матросы" в исполнении представительницы Украины (II место) на русский язык. Разместил текст на одном из популярных детских сайтов в обмен на минусовку."kidsmusic" Теперь с удовольствием замечаю, что песня живёт и российские дети поют её именно в моём переводе. Молодцы детки. Автор русского текста Александр Токарев. Приднестровье.    




Вот и текст, может кому сгодится?
                     I
За кормою плещется океан,
Держит руль уверенно  капитан, на-на-на,
Ветер  бродяга, парус трудяга ау-ао-е,
Полный вперёд.

               Припев:
На палубе матросы, танцуют матросы,
Ты повторяй за ними их танец простой.
А в небе альбатросы, летят альбатросы,
Они кричат нам сверху – на месте не стой.

                    II
Все цветы и радости на земле,
Соберём все вместе на корабле. на-на-на 
Нам солнце светит – радуйтесь дети, ау-ао-е,
Полный вперёд.
             Припев тот же.

   "Рэпминутка"
Если хлынет тёплый ливень, зонтик сразу открывай.
Фары, если ночь, влючаем, от жары в бассейн ныряем.
Дружба – йес! Команда – вау! Мы все супер! Всем нам браво!
Что нам ветер непогоды, одолеем все невзгоды!

----------


## lestar

В Молдове есть такой праздник, встреча Весны. Солистки, с которой записал когда-то эту песню, к сожалению нет больше с нами, а песня живёт. Под неё открывают и закрывают ежегодный фестиваль искусств "Мэрцишор".

----------


## v_irina

[QUOTE=lestar;4220859]Сразу, после Детского Евровидения﻿ 2009 года перевёл понравившуюся мне песню "Матросы" в исполнении представительницы Украины (II место) на русский язык. Разместил текст на одном из популярных детских сайтов в обмен на минусовку.

Спасибо большое за наводку на эту зажигательную песню!  :Vishenka 21:  :Laie 33:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 48:  :Laie 40:

----------


## lestar

А пожалуйста - ещё больше.  :Meeting:

----------


## lestar

*Мелькают, годы, люди и селенья,
Всё иcчезает, превращаясь в прах.
Но наши лучшие, чудесные мгновенья
Останутся. И в детях и в делах.*

----------


## Лев

*lestar*, 
*С Юбилеем!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/642445

----------


## lestar

Спасибо, песня класс. Вот только менять мне ничего не надо, я и так в деревеньке. И завязывать не собираюсь - не дождутся.   :Yahoo:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Какая чудесная песня "Новогоднее утро"! Вполне можно использовать. Жаль, что только миди.. Надо попробовать добыть минус :Smile3:

----------

